# Leyó (ortografía)



## Casusai

Hola;
Me gustaría saber la razón del porque en el pretérito del verbo leer, se escribe con “y” y no una “i”.


----------



## Miguel On Ojj

Hola.

Es una simple regla ortográfica, que afecta a los verbos que no tienen esa letra en su infinitivo; no solo leer - leyó, también caer - cayó, incluir - incluyendo, ir - vaya, etc.


Saludos


----------



## gvergara

Me parece que más que una regla que se aplique a los verbos, pienso que aplica a palabras que tengan una i intervocálica átona. Rayo, plebeyo, onomatopeya, son sólo algunos ejemplos, no logro dar con palabras que incluyan secuencias del tipo oia, aio, eio, etc.


----------



## Calambur

gvergara said:


> secuencias del tipo oia


*sequoia *- el árbol
Con ese nombre lo oí siempre, pero creo que lo han castellanizado como *secuoya*.


----------



## Mister Draken

Sí. El DLE pone «secuoya».


----------



## Calambur

También *paranoia*.


----------



## gvergara

Es verdad. Parece que no basta con que sea una i átona, sino que además debe concurrir que el acento recaiga en la última vocal.


----------



## Xiscomx

gvergara said:


> Me parece que más que una regla que se aplique a los verbos, pienso que aplica a palabras que tengan una i intervocálica átona. Rayo, plebeyo, onomatopeya, son sólo algunos ejemplos, no logro dar con palabras que incluyan secuencias del tipo oia, aio, eio, etc.


De 125 combinaciones posibles con 3 vocales finales átonas, solo 19 palabras —sin contar: 7 femeninos, 2 galicismos y 1 latinismo— existen lexicalizadas en el DLE (orden alfabético de las tres vocales finales: aui, eao, iao, iau, ieo, oia, uao, uau y ueo):  
saharaui, guareao, guariao, ripiao, miau, alangieo, a, grosularieo, a, camelieo, a, litrarieo, a, onagrarieo, a, vaccinieo, a, paranoia, damacuao, damajuao, guao, guaraguao, huao, guau, ácueo, a


----------



## gvergara

Qué buena búsqueda, @Xiscomx . Queda claro que no son palabras de uso cotidiano, salvo paranoia, miau y guau.


----------



## lagartija68

La y no en todas las varianes del español suena igual a un i semiconsonante.
De hecho en las zonas yeistas pronunciamos distinto yerba y hierba.
Hay zonas donde se pronuncia igual hie, ye y lle, y otras que le asignan sonidos distintos a cada caso.


----------



## Terio

O sea, la semivocal (o semiconsonante) /j/ se escribe normalmente_ y_ entre dos vocales. En _leyó_ se escribe como en _mayo_ o en _playa_.

Excepción :_ paranoia._

En los otros ejemplos señalados por Xiscomx, la _i _está entre consonante y vocal (guariao, ripiao, miau, alangieo, grosularieo, camelieo, litrarieo, onagrarieo, vaccinieo.

En _saharaui, _creo que la letra_ i _representa la vocal /i/, y no la semivocal /j/ : _/saha-ra-wi/_, y no /_saha-ra-uj/._


----------



## lagartija68

Insisto: donde yo vivo pronuciamos distinto sequoia y sequoya. Pero pronunciamos igual "cayó" (de caer) y "calló". Pero en otras zonas de Argentina incluso pronuncian disinto esos dos verbos.

La pregunta original es como preguntar porque se escribe con c o con s. Por más que en Latinamérica no se hace la diferencia, en España sí.
Algo similar ocurre con i, ll y y.


----------



## lagartija68

Había compartido un video que explicama muy bien la pronunciación de la y y lo borraron porque hay que pedir autorización previa para publicarlo. ¿Cómo y a quién, quiviscumque?


----------



## gvergara

lagartija68 said:


> Insisto: donde yo vivo pronuciamos distinto sequoia y sequoya. Pero pronunciamos igual "cayó" (de caer) y "calló". Pero en otras zonas de Argentina incluso pronuncian disinto esos dos verbos.
> 
> La pregunta original es como preguntar porque se escribe con c o con s. Por más que en Latinamérica no se hace la diferencia, en España sí.
> Algo similar ocurre con i, ll y y.


No sé si sean casos comparables, @lagartija68, el uso de s y c en español peninsular recoge la pronunciación de esos lados. En el caso de ll e y, puede haber motivos etimológicos (ejemplo, algunas ll corresponden a ch en portugués, alguno de estos sonidos debe haber sufrido alguna evolución). En la pregunta original se consultó por el uso de y cuando la flexión verbal exigiría el uso de i (partió, comió, ¿pero leió?), y mi explicación (súper personal en todo caso) es que en español no se encuentra esa i átona intervocálica que sí se da en portugués, por ejemplo. Ahora, si la preguntá es por qué i se reemplaza por y en vez de ll, realmente lo desconozco. Pienso que la y en esos casos es una i semiconsonántica, pero es pura impresión personal, ojalá alguien tenga alguna razón más elaborada.


----------



## lagartija68

gvergara said:


> No sé si sean casos comparables, @lagartija68, el uso de s y c en español peninsular recoge la pronunciación de esos lados. En el caso de ll e y, puede haber motivos etimológicos (ejemplo, algunas ll corresponden a ch en portugués, alguno de estos sonidos debe haber sufrido alguna evolución). En la pregunta original se consultó por el uso de y cuando la flexión verbal exigiría el uso de i (partió, comió, ¿pero leió?), y mi explicación (súper personal en todo caso) es que en español no se encuentra esa i átona intervocálica que sí se da en portugués, por ejemplo. Ahora, si la preguntá es por qué i se reemplaza por y en vez de ll, realmente lo desconozco. Pienso que la y en esos casos es una i semiconsonántica, pero es pura impresión personal, ojalá alguien tenga alguna razón más elaborada.


Leer es irregular. Si fuera regular, sería leó* el pasado. Preguntan por qué no va i sino y. Pues porque, a pesar de que en muchas zonas se pronunciaría igual "leyó" y "leió", en muchas otras no. Por ejemplo en Buenos Aires.


----------



## Terio

En español tradicional (para decirlo así) la _ll_ tiene un sonido distinto de la y. Todavía hay quien distingue _haya_ de _halla_, aunque cada vez menos.  _Ll r_epresenta el sonido de portugúes _lh _o del italiagno _gli_. Los verbos como leyó nunca se pronuncian así.

Claro que en le Río de la Plata, esos sonidos evolucionaron de una manera completamente distinta.


----------



## gvergara

Leer no es irregular, @lagartija68 . Toma las flexiones de com-er=> com-+í/-iste/-ió, y aplícalas a le-er=> le-í/íste/-ió (cambia a -yó). Ortográficamente, repito, me parece que la i intervocálica átona no se da en español, y se reemplaza por y, al menos en la flexión verbal. Otra cosa es como se pronuncie.


----------



## lagartija68

Claro que leer es irregular, porque por ejemplo reemplaza la i por la y. No es algo meramente ortográfico. Y lo que digo es que hay zonas que distinguen: y - ll - i semiconsonante, y por lo tanto no suena igual: leyó y oyó. LO mismo pasa con oir: "oyó"

"*El verbo oír y sus derivados dan lugar a alternancias de silabeo similares,* como en _oí.mos _*~ *_o.í.mos, _pero cuando la secuencia _/_oi_/ _va seguida por una vocal distinta de _i, _se obtiene una /g/ epentética (_oigo, _no _*oyo_),* o bien una consonante palatal (oyes, no *oies).* Admiten igualmente las dos pautas diferentes de silabeo los numerosos verbos regulares terminados en _-ear, _como _ba.lan.ceár _o _ba.lan.ce.ár _y los pocos en _-oar _(_croar, incoar _y _loar_).* Son, en cambio, irregulares los grupos de verbos vocálicos siguientes: l*os terminados en _-e.ér _(_creer, *leer*, poseer, proveer _y _sobreseer_), *cuyo tema de pretérito termina en -ey- en algunas formas (creyó, leyó, poseyó, sobreseyó); *los que terminan en _-o.ér: roer_ y _corroer, _que presentan tres variantes en la primera persona del singular del presente, sea de indicativo o de subjuntivo — la regular _roo _y _roa _y las irregulares _roigo _y _roiga, royo _y _roya, _infrecuentes actualmente—; así como los terminados en _-a.ér _(_caer_) y en _-e.ír _(_reír, sonreír _o _freír_). "

Verbos vocálicos - La flexión verbal - Morfología - Publicador - gramaticaespanola


----------



## gvergara

Mira esto de la RAE. Dice que desde el punto de vista morfológico es regular, pero no desde el punto de vista ortigráfico-articulatorio.  

Este verbo es regular desde el punto de vista morfológico, pero no desde el punto de vista gráfico-articulatorio, ya que el sonido vocálico /i/ de algunas desinencias, cuando queda entre vocales, se transforma en el sonido consonántico /y/; consecuentemente, en estas formas, la _-i-_ pasa a escribirse _-y-: leyendo, leyó, leyeron, leyera, leyeras,_ etc.


----------



## Calambur

gvergara said:


> Leer no es irregular,



---



lagartija68 said:


> Leer *es *irregular.


*leer

INDICATIVO -* *pretérito* *indefinido.:* leí, leíste, leyó, leímos, leísteis / leyeron, leyeron;
*SUBJUNTIVO -* *pretérito* *imperfecto.:* leyera,-ese, leyeras,-eses, leyera,-ese, leyéramos,-ésemos, leyerais,-eseis / leyeran-esen, leyeran-esen; *futuro* *imperfecto.:* leyere, leyeres, leyere, leyéremos, leyereis / leyeren, leyeren;
*gerundio.:* leyendo.

(Casi seguro que me faltó alguna forma, pero es irregular.)

Un saludo._


P.S. Diga lo que diga la RAE, la conjugación es irregular.


----------



## gvergara

No desde el punto de vista morfológico (flexiones), como dice la RAE (hipervinculé enlace arriba). Así es como lo consideraba yo, pero claro, es innegable una irregularidad ortográfica.


----------



## lagartija68

El pasaje que yo copié es textual de la _Nueva gramática de la lengua española_ de la Real Academia Española.

Volviendo a la pregunta inicial, ¿por qué escribe con “y” y no una “i”? Pues porque y e i representan sonidos disintos, aunque en muchas zonas los pronuncien igual, como sucede con casa y caza. Y es una consonante palatal, no una vocal.


----------



## gvergara

Mi fuente igual es la RAE, pero no me enojo porque la tuya no concuerda con la mía. La pregunta inicial, ¿por qué i cambia a y? Mi apuesta es que la i átona intervocálica no es frecuente en español, y el idioma la transforma a otra letra , que además se articula diferentemente, OK, pero morfológicamente la desinencia es regular.


----------



## lagartija68

De acuerdo, hay que escribirlo disinto, porque suena distinto, con lo cual se responde la respuesta inicial.


----------



## gvergara

Si te fijas, la RAE establece una relación inversa a la tuya: la i intervocálica se transforma en y, y por ende el sonido cambia a pesar de ser el mismo morfema. Tú dices que cambia el sonido y que por ende se escribe distinto. En fin, al menos se dio respuesta a la duda inicial.


----------



## lagartija68

Un mismo morfema puede tener distintas realizaciones llamadas alomorfos.


----------



## gvergara

OK


----------



## Agró

¿Morfema?


----------



## Kaxgufen

lagartija68 said:


> La y no en todas las varianes del español suena igual a un i semiconsonante.
> De hecho en las zonas yeistas pronunciamos distinto yerba y hierba.
> Hay zonas donde se pronuncia igual hie, ye y lle, y otras que le asignan sonidos distintos a cada caso.


"Una voz clara en medio del ruido".
Cada vez que se trata el tema me quedo pensando ¿Y este cómo pronunciará?


----------



## Kaxgufen

Para mí, todo verbo que no se conjugue siguiendo los paradigmas de amar-temer-partir es irregular. 
Pueden agruparse las irregularidades para hacer más ameno su estudio, pero siguen siendo irregularidades. 
Si dando por supuesta una pronunciación, derivamos la ortografía de una palabra, para los que no la pronuncian de esa manera ¿qué explicación dan? 
Me parece que la explicación viene más por el lado etimológico.


----------



## Xiscomx

Existen 14 verbos que sirven como paradigma de los verbos irregulares terminados en _*-er*:_ _mecer, coger, nacer, tender, mover, torcer, yacer, oler, *leer*, ver, tañer carecer, volver y *proveer*._ De los 10 verbos terminados en _*-eer*_ que quedan en uso: _creer, descreer, desposeer, desproveer, *leer*, peer, poseer, *proveer*, releer, sobreseer, _7 tienen como paradigma el verbo _*leer*: creer, descreer, desposeer, peer, poseer, releer y sobreseer,_ y 1 tiene el paradigma el verbo _*proveer*_: _desproveer._
(Fuente: G. E. Larousse)


----------



## Terio

Creo que leer es regular y que el cambio a y en algunas desinencias solo se da porque prevalece una norma ortográfica.

Tem-í                 Le-í
Tem-iste            Le-iste
Tem-ió               Le-ió (escrito le-yó por pura convención ortográfica
Tem-imos          Le-imos
Tem-isteis          Le-isteis
Tem-ieron          le-ieron (escrito le-yeron por pura convención ortográfica).

Delante de una vocal, la vocal _i_ átona se convierte en un sonido semi-consonático ; pasa tanto en_ temió_ que en_ leyó_ y se forma un diptongo. En el Río de la Plata, es diferente, porque allí la _i _pasa a una consonante parecida a la representada por la letra _j o la representada por el dígrafo ch _en portugués y en francés.


----------



## Agró

Terio said:


> Delante de una vocal, la vocal _i_ átona se convierte en un sonido *semiconsonántico *; pasa tanto en_ temió_ que *como *en_ leyó_ y se forma un diptongo.


No es así. En *leyó *no hay ningún diptongo:
/te.ˈmjo/
/le.ˈʝo/


----------



## lagartija68

Terio said:


> Creo que leer es regular y que el cambio a y en algunas desinencias solo se da porque prevalece una norma ortográfica.
> 
> Tem-í                 Le-í
> Tem-iste            Le-iste
> Tem-ió               Le-ió (escrito le-yó por pura convención ortográfica
> Tem-imos          Le-imos
> Tem-isteis          Le-isteis
> Tem-ieron          le-ieron (escrito le-yeron por pura convención ortográfica).
> 
> Delante de una vocal, la vocal _i_ átona se convierte en un sonido semi-consonático ; pasa tanto en_ temió_ que en_ leyó_ y se forma un diptongo. En el Río de la Plata, es diferente, porque allí la _i _pasa a una consonante parecida a la representada por la letra _j o la representada por el dígrafo ch _en portugués y en francés.


La verdad que no, no es una pura convención ortográfica. Se pronuncia muy disinto una vocal y una consantante.


----------



## Terio

Agró said:


> No es así. En *leyó *no hay ningún diptongo:
> /te.ˈmjo/
> /le.ˈʝo/


Claro que hay un diptongo :  el diptongo /jo/. No es la _m_ de temió que crea el diptongo, sino la combinación de la _i_ y de la _o._


----------



## lagartija68

No hay diptongo, hay una consonante en variantes del español, no sólo la rioplatense.
Convención ortográfica es escribir "cazar" con "z" y "cace" (el imperativo) con c.

Pero escribir casar y cazar se escriben distinto porque hay variantes del español (en este caso, la peninsular) que las pronuncia distinto, a pesar de que en toda Sudamérica se pronunicen igual.

Con "leió" y "leyó" sucede lo mismo. Yo las pronuncio distinto, como pasa con "hierba" y "yerba". "hierba" tiene diptongo, "yerba" no.


----------



## Terio

lagartija68 said:


> La verdad que no, no es una pura convención ortográfica. Se pronuncia muy disinto una vocal y una consantante.



En _temiste_, la i es una vocal « pura », igual que en _leíste_.

Tanto en temieron que en leyeron, la vocal i átona pasa a un sondido que se llama semivocal, semiconsonante, consonante semivocálica o simplement consonante (en fonética  /j/). Este sonido, en combinación con vocales produce diptongos : ia (confianza) ie (piedad), io (piojo), iu (ciudad). La realización concreta puede variar según los contextos fonético (yo, inyección, piojo, maya, mayita, haya) los dialectos (España [j] / Río de la Plata [ᴣ] o [ʃ] y hasta los individuos. Pero no creo que hay quien distingue : pi-e-dad de pie-dad, ni le-i-ó de le-yó. El paso de vocal a semivocal es automático.


----------



## Agró

/j/ (semiconsonante) no es lo mismo que /ʝ/ (consonante).


----------



## TheCrociato91

Coincido en que no hay diptongo, al igual que no lo hay en _vaya_. La letra _y_ representa ahí el sonido consonántico /ʝ/, que tiene muy distintas realizaciones. 

Si fuera semiconsonante /j/, los hablantes de español rioplatense _*no*_ pronunciarían _vaya_ con [ᴣ] o [ʃ]. En cambio, en la primera sílaba de _piedad_ sí es semiconsonante /j/; de hecho no escucharás a un argentino pronunciar [pᴣe'ðad] o [pʃe'ðad].


----------



## Agró

TheCrociato91 said:


> Coincido en que no hay diptongo, al igual que no lo hay en _vaya_. La letra _y_ representa ahí el sonido consonántico /ʝ/, que tiene muy distintas realizaciones.
> 
> Si fuera semiconsonante /j/, los hablantes de español rioplatense _*no*_ pronunciarían _vaya_ con [ᴣ] o [ʃ]. En cambio, en la primera sílaba de _piedad_ sí es semiconsonante /j/; de hecho no escucharás a un argentino pronunciar [pᴣe'ðad] o [pʃe'ðad].


Clap, clap, clap.


----------



## Dymn

¿Cómo se pronuncia _hierba,_ _hierro_ o _hielo _en rioplatense?


----------



## Kaxgufen

Dymn said:


> ¿Cómo se pronuncia _hierba,_ _hierro_ o _hielo _en rioplatense?


Como está escrito, sin alteraciones raras.
Creo que habría que pensar también en como se escucha para distintos oídos...


----------



## Dymn

¿O sea como y? Y no sh o zh.


----------



## Mister Draken

Dymn said:


> ¿O sea como y? Y no sh o zh.



Si vas al diccionario y buscas hielo puedes elegir la pronunciación de Argentina: hielo - WordReference.com Dictionary of English


----------



## lagartija68

Dymn said:


> ¿O sea como y? Y no sh o zh.


No como y, no como hia, hie, hii, hio, hiu, es otro sonido. Es lo que estamos diciendo. NO decimos lehió, decimos leyó. Son sonidos distintos.


----------



## lagartija68

Una cuestión del castellano rioplantense es su peculiar pronunciación de "y", pero no participa de lo que hacen algunas regiones de amalgamar el sonido de "hie" con "ye", cosas que la palabra escrita distingue para todos.


----------



## Mister Draken

Si buscan «plebeyo» en el diccionario pueden escuchar la diferencia de pronunciación entre Argentina (rioplatense), España, México

plebeyo - WordReference.com Dictionary of English


----------



## Calambur

Dymn said:


> ¿Cómo se pronuncia _hierba,_ _hierro_ o _hielo _en rioplatense?


Con la "*i*" de "h*i*jo" junto a la "*e*" de "h*e*rmano" , o sea;  /ie/ > /iérba/ /iérro/ /iélo/.


----------



## Dymn

Vale, entonces sí hay diferencia entre _yo/ya_ y _hielo/hierba/hierro, _que tiene que derivar de una diferencia fonémica anterior entre /ʝ/ y /j/. ¿En qué otras variedades se distinguen fonémicamente estos dos grupos de palabras? ¿Y aparte del rioplatense hay alguna otra variedad que diferencie _j*oya* _de _paran*oia*_?


----------



## Mister Draken

Dymn said:


> Vale, entonces sí hay diferencia entre _yo/ya_ y _hielo/hierba/hierro, _que tiene que derivar de una diferencia fonémica anterior entre /ʝ/ y /j/. ¿En qué variedades se distinguen fonémicamente estos dos grupos de palabras? ¿Y aparte del rioplatense hay alguna otra variedad que diferencie _j*oya* _de _paran*oia*_?



Entiendo que en la provincia de Córdoba (Argentina) el sonido en «joya» es  [ᴣ] o [dᴣ] y en «pollo» también.


----------



## Calambur

Dymn said:


> Vale, entonces sí hay diferencia entre _yo/ya_ y _hielo/hierba/hierro,_


----------

